# Compustar vs Encore Remote Starter



## peachy007 (Feb 21, 2017)

I have been looking at some after market remote starters for my 2016 Honda CR-V. I was told that Compustar is the industry's best. However, I also came across a brand called Encore which is offering a lot more features than the Compustar for the same price. The remote installation dealership told me that Encore is also a good brand but Compustar is the best. 

Anyone has any experience with Encore remote starters ?


----------

